# Red Fox Bait Station



## TROP (Jul 24, 2011)

Whats is everyone having good luck with baiting or making bait piles for red fox.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It's just the same as in your other baiting threads buddy, put it out there and they will come.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Now in Pa it's illegal to bait red fox for hunting. However, years ago I knew some young men who were real curious about this. They saved heads, hide, bones, etc from their archery killed deer and started a bait pile once the January snows hit. It was a circus of red activity. Most old trapping manuals will tell you "Bulk Bait sets" don't work for reds. Baiting for reds works.

Quick story. Buddy wants to fill an archery doe tag. Me tells him to hunt my stand. He calls me said he hit a nice one, but wants to let it lay-up until morning...dosen't want to push it. He returnes in morning. Finds what's left of his doe. He found a head and skeleton. This was a 140 LB doe. I'm not talking the hind end chewed on a little...I mean bones. Whenever, I tell this story, people interupt me and say, "You must have coyotes." No, it's reds. I told him, "Ok, I'll be out there tomorrow morning." I climbed up in stand one day after my buddy lost his doe. I saw three reds before I turned the call on. Turned call on. Shot the fattest one. True story, multiple witnesses, plenty of physical evidence at site, The hide is hanging in my garage.

RS, NattyB


----------

